# cutting hole with router



## dbfkling (Apr 18, 2011)

I need to cut a 5" hole a 4" hole and a rectangle hole 4-1/2" x 1" in 1/2" birch plywood.
My overall shape is 15-1/2" x 6". I have to repeat this over and over so I want to make a template and was told by a guy at the hardware shop that I should use a router to make these cuts. So is there anyone out there that could tell me how to make a template and what bits to use and the best method to do this. I have a drawing that I could email of the layout. I would greatly appreciate the help for I am in desperate need to get this ball rolling. I have made many attempts on my own and have failed.
Thanks,
David


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

The circular holes will just require a router and a circle jig. Search the forum for circle jig and you'll come up with a lot of designs. You can also buy one.
The rectangular hole sounds like a slot. You could get a 1" plunge cutter and use a dado jig to guide the router. You'd have to put some kind of stop in place to limit the slot length. You might be better off just making a rectangular frame that the router runs within. Just workout the offset from the routers base to edge of bit and then make the frame the exact size you need.
The pic should make it clearer.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

I think for making the two holes in 1/2" material, I'd use holesaws initially to make a jig, so they always come out in the same position relative to each other on subsequent pieces.
Amazon.com: DRILL BIT SET - 16 PIECE HOLE SAW KIT - 3/4" - 5" inch: Power & Hand Tools Cheap and cheerful, but you won't be using them every day.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

I would 2nd Peter's way by using the hole saws ,on the long slot just use the sticks way to make your template, just tack the sticks (with a pin nailer) in place and use the pattern bit to cut out the slot in your template...,pull the stick off and you have your master template..that can be used over and over..

Pattern/Flush Trim Bits

MLCS Flush Trim and Shear Angle Flush Trim Router Bits

==========


----------

